# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  هل بدأت الحملات الانتخابية ..؟؟ صورة من برنامج طارق سيد المعتصم الانتخابى

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*سبحان الله يا كولا كل مرشحي في اي مكان بيكون برنامجهم قوي ومقنع الي حد كبير لكن بعد مايتم ترشيحهم عينك ماتشوف الا النور 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوع يجي بعدين ينسحب لصفقة ما ؟؟

*

----------


## صياد النجوم x

*دايرين مجلس لا يجامل ولا يساوم في حق الزعيم 
مجلس يقف في وجه العابثين من حكام واتحاد 
مجلس يحفظ للزعيم هيبته لا مجلس اعلام 
مجلس عينو حمراء 

*

----------


## الصادق

*والله طارق ده أفشل زول . والله الما بقيف مع المريخ فى أيام العرة دى لا بنعرفو ولا دايرنو . ده كاردينال ناقص كنجالات . 
*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*الأخ الصادق كفايه على المريخ وقفة أمثالك وكل وقت ليهو رجالو
*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*الأخ كسلاوى هل أنت مقتنع بأننى تنازلت المره الفاتت لصفقة ما ؟
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

والله طارق ده أفشل زول . والله الما بقيف مع المريخ فى أيام العرة دى لا بنعرفو ولا دايرنو . ده كاردينال ناقص كنجالات . 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هاي
                        	*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*الأخ عباس منو من المرشحين كان قدم برنامج عشان تحكم عليهو بأنه زاغ من تنفيذ وعوده الأنتخابيه     ؟
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*كدى ادونا سيرتو الذاتية 
وامكانيتو العقلية قبل المادية 
وقدراتو التنظيمية والادارية 
وعلاقتو المحلية والدولية
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

كدى ادونا سيرتو الذاتية 
وامكانيتو العقلية قبل المادية 
وقدراتو التنظيمية والادارية 
وعلاقتو المحلية والدولية



هو قاعد معاك هنا في المنبر تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*طيب اليورينا 
شايفو برد بزعل شديد 
على المشاركات 
بس قبل ما يرد ورهو منو هو ابن ادريس 
عشان ما يرد على بزعل
                        	*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*سلا مات يا أبن أدريس وتحياتى اليك وانت فى السعوديه شكرا على مداخلتك ولكن سيرتى الذاتيه عرضت هنا كثيرا ولكن سأجتهد فى أن تتعرف عليها وبالمناسبه ما قاعد أرد بى زعل بس كل أنسان بنرد عليهو حسب طريقتو وأعذرنى أصحاب الغرض كثيرون وربنا يرد غربتك 
*

----------


## Aladdin

*والله ربنا يوفقوا في خدمه الزعيم وانا شخصيا كنتا متفائل بيهو شديد السنه الفاتت لانو لهجتو كان فيها كتير من دواخلنا وكنتا حاسس بي انو عارف مواضع العلل بس جد اتخزلتا شديد بي انسحابوا ولكن تاني قدرتا ليهو الحاجه دي بتمني والله انو يفوز وبعد مايفوز يكون قريب مننا زي ما هو قريب يعني مانكون مرحله في حياتوا وتنتهي بي فوزو لانو والله بالجد المنتدي دي لو اي حاجه الناس بتقولا فيهو بتتعمل كان المريخ دي حاليا ليهو وضعوا انا شخصيا بعتبروا الشارع العام المريخي ربنا يوفقك وياريت تقدم لينا بوستات تورينا انته بتفكر في شنو عشان نسمعك ونفكر معاك بي صوت عالي 
*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*بالمناسبه معلومة بسيطه ده كان البرنامج الأنتخابى لشخصى الضعيف للجمعيه الفاتت 
*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*شكرا يا علاء الدين وانا فى قمة الأسف على خذلانى لكم فى الجمعيه الفاتت والتى يدفع ثمنها الكيان الأن وسأمسح هذه الصوره عنى متى ما سنحت لى الفرصه قولا وعملا أنشاء الله تعالى بس دعواتكم ربنا ينصر المريخ فى التحديات المقبله 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق سيد علي المعتصم
					

سلا مات يا أبن أدريس وتحياتى اليك وانت فى السعوديه شكرا على مداخلتك ولكن سيرتى الذاتيه عرضت هنا كثيرا ولكن سأجتهد فى أن تتعرف عليها وبالمناسبه ما قاعد أرد بى زعل بس كل أنسان بنرد عليهو حسب طريقتو وأعذرنى أصحاب الغرض كثيرون وربنا يرد غربتك 




طالما انو دا اسلوبك 
فلك اللالف التحايا 
اخى طارق 
واتمنى صادقا توفق 
فى خدمة المريخ 
واشد من ازرك 
----
بس خليك حنين على الصفوة ديل 
برضو همهم الاكبر ان يشوفو المريخ فوق 
زيك تماما
                        	*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*أنشاء الله ياعلاء الدين ستكونون أول من أشاركه الرأى فى ما ننوى القيام به ولكن هذه المره الوضع سيختلف حيث سيتم الأتفاق على قائمه موحده تتفق على برنامج واحد ومجلس يكون من أبناء المريخ جميعا دون أقصاء والمرجعيه الوحيده القدره على العمل والعطاء مش زى ناس تسلقو على أكتاف الأخرين ولم يدفعو 10 جنيه مساهمه فى أى نشاط ومازالو مكنكشين 
*

----------


## Aladdin

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق سيد علي المعتصم
					

أنشاء الله ياعلاء الدين ستكونون أول من أشاركه الرأى فى ما ننوى القيام به ولكن هذه المره الوضع سيختلف حيث سيتم الأتفاق على قائمه موحده تتفق على برنامج واحد ومجلس يكون من أبناء المريخ جميعا دون أقصاء والمرجعيه الوحيده القدره على العمل والعطاء مش زى ناس تسلقو على أكتاف الأخرين ولم يدفعو 10 جنيه مساهمه فى أى نشاط ومازالو مكنكشين 



  والله ده كلام حلو وياريت تكون المشوره وحب المريخ ديدنكم وليست المداهنه والواسطه ربنا يوفقكم وتاكد تماما انو لو ده منهجكم واسلوبك فالشارع المريخي كلو حايكون معاك لانو الناس بتحب الكيان ده ودايره تشوف احسن دي الغالبيه لكن اصحاب المرض والغرض موجودون وبي وفره لكن طالما حب الكيان يجمعكم فباذن الله موفقون
*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*صدقنى يا أبن أدريس نحن فى النادى يوميا وعارفين منو اللى قلبه على المريخ ومنو اللى قلبه على افراد بالنسبه لبعض التساؤلات أعتقد على الجميع أن يدعو للمريخ للخروج من محنته التى نراها ونعايشها وأذا كان أمثال من يدعون أن هذه أيام العزه فيجب  عليه أن يخبر الجميع ما هو الشىء الذى يفعله من أجل المريخ فى ايام العزة هذه؟ أما نحن فرغما عن أختلافنا فنحن الذين قمنا بنظافة الأستاد وصيانته ومعالجه ملعبه من مالنا لخاص ومجهودنا فهل يستوى أن لا نقارن بأننا من الواقفين مع الكيان فى كل الظروف . على العموم أطمنك نحن فى قلب الحدث ولن نترك مريخنا يضيعه أصحاب الشعارت الفارغه والمصالح الشخصيه أسأل عن تاريخ طارق الحديث فى المريخ وستعرف من أى نوع نحن وبالنسبة لى كل الأيام أيام عزة للمريخ وليست مرتبطه بتوقيت معين 
*

----------


## الاحمر

*مساء الخير ياصفوة
سؤال هل صحيح الوالي نازل الانتخابات
الاخ طارق سيد علي نرجو المعذرة فالمريخ عشقاً واصبحاً زي المحششين بحبه
وبالتوفيق 
*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*سلام يا أحمر  كلنا مدمنين أدمان لا فكاك منه  وانا ما يعنينى المجموعه التة يتتفق على برنامج سواء فيها جما او لا ولن أكون زى ناس ما جددو عضويتهم الا بعد علمهم بأن الوالى نازل أنتخابات مبدأى العمل من أجل المريخ ومع أى مجموعه متوافقه على برنامج واضح وتعشق العمل من أجل المريخ اذا كان على رأسها الوالى خير وبركه اذا لا فنحن رجال وبنشيل الشيله مع مودتى 
*

----------


## المكاجر

*والله لم أتشرف به من قبل ولكن شاهدتُ له مقابلة تلفزيونية,,,,حقيقي إنسان مرتب و مثقف وردوده قوية ولديه أفكار جيدة,,,تمنيتُه أن يواصل ويحارب من أجل تلك الأفكار
*

----------


## africanu

*ده الكلام 

هولاء هم العليهم الرك 

ديل ناس المريخ (المريخ وبس)

ياريت يصبح الحلم حقيقة وعندها فقط ابشروا (فقد عاد مريخنا)
*

----------


## Aladdin

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ده الكلام 

هولاء هم العليهم الرك 

ديل ناس المريخ (المريخ وبس)

ياريت يصبح الحلم حقيقة وعندها فقط ابشروا (فقد عاد مريخنا)



 والله انا شخصيا مستبشر بيهو خير بس الايمان ماوقر في القلب وصدقه العمل ومنتظرين نشوف ... 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*حقيقة طارق طرح برنامجه الانتخابى فى الجمعية السابقة فى الوقت الذى طرح فيه الاخرين تاريخهم ..



*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق سيد علي المعتصم
					

الأخ عباس منو من المرشحين كان قدم برنامج عشان تحكم عليهو بأنه زاغ من تنفيذ وعوده الأنتخابيه     ؟



يا حبينا طارق ان لم اعني هذا المرشح انا قصدي انو في السودان كل المرشحين بيقدموا برامج طموحة بعد يفوزا  ما قاعدين نشوف حاجة 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*نتمنى ان نرى الاخ طارق ضمن منظومة المجلس
                        	*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*شكرا يا مكاجر وربنا يجعلنا عند حسن الظن دائما 
*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*أخى مجمد سيف الأسلام  اتمنى التوفيق لنا جمعيا لخدمة هذا الكيان الممتد فى دواخلنا عشقا وأدمانا
*

----------


## مناوي

*الرجاء الاطلاع علي هذا البوست ...دس السم في الدسم ... لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله ... لك الله يامريخ ... 

*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*شكرا يا عباس  وكنت أريد أن أتاأكد حتى أرد عليك و عموما أنشاء الله سنثبت لك العكس ونخيب نظرتك نسأل الله التوفيق لنا ولكم
*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*شكرا يا مصعب وشهد شاهد من أهلها وانت كنت متابع حركتى وتحركاتى ولك عميق التقدير والأمتنان  ولا تحرمنا من أسهاماتك
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

عمرعثمان



هذا بوست في منتدي اخر لا يعنينا في شئي 

من اراد التحدث فعليه التحدث هنا
                        	*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*شكرا يا علاء الدين  وأسال الله ان يعيينا ويوفقنا لنيل ثقة أهل القبيلة الحمراء
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

الرجاء  ايراد وتقييم السلبيات و الايجابيات فى فترة الوالى و ايضا للفترة التى تلت استقالته  مع رؤيتك لكيفية تفادى السلبيات و تطوير الايجابيات . 

و لك جزيل الشكر و ربنا يوفق من يصلح لادارة المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*شكرا الأخ جمال  السلبيات تمثلت فى الأهتمام بفريق الكوره دون عن باقى المناشط وعدم تفعيل الدور الأجتماعى للنادى بالأضافه الى عدم وجود سيستم محاسبى دقيق  والأيجابيات كثيره على رأسها الأهتمام بالمنشأت والصفقات الضخمه للاعبين والمدربين بجانب الأهتمام بأعداد الفريق وفقا لأحدث وأفضل المستويات ويقينى لو تم الأهتمام بالأستثمار والتسويق الرياضى لأكتملت الأيجابيات وحتى السلبيات التى ذكرتها لك هنا كان من الممكن أن يقوم بها بقية أعضاء المجلس من خلال التصاقهم بالقاعده وتحريك أمكانياتهم الفرديه على العموم انا على قناعه بأن الوالى كان يحتاج الى 3 لديهم القدره الماليه للقيام بهذه الأشياء دون الرجوع الى الوالى كانت ستكتمل الصوره .
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق سيد علي المعتصم
					

شكرا الأخ جمال  السلبيات تمثلت فى الأهتمام بفريق الكوره ...الخ .. والصفقات الضخمه للاعبين والمدربين بجانب الأهتمام بأعداد الفريق .. بأن الوالى كان يحتاج الى 3 لديهم القدره الماليه للقيام بهذه الأشياء دون الرجوع الى الوالى .




 لك جزيل الشكر .. -
 اسمح لى بالبدء بفريق الكوره  .. الاهتمام به فى حد ذاته لا اعتبره من السلبيات و لكن فلنقل كيفية الاهتمام به ففقدان الاحترافية فى التعامل مع فريق الكره بدا من الجهاز الفنى انتهاء باللاعبين كان هو العامل السلبى بالتالى انعكس على الفريق و نتائجه  و هذهالاحترافيه بالتالى تلقى بظلالها على المحور الثانى الصفقات الضخمه و التى افتقدت ايضا الى الاحترافيه بدا من حوجة الفريق بالنسبة للخانات مرورا بوجود الراى الفنى و الكشيفين انتهاء بقيمة صفقة تسجيل اللاعب .. اما المحور الثالث فاحسبك تعنى بعدم الرجوع الى الوالى ماديا بعد اخذ موافقته على الامر ذاته .. و اذا وجد مثل هؤلاء فنعما هى  و لكن يطل التساؤل اين هم الان من وضع المجلس الحالى ؟؟ الجواب على هذا التساؤل يجعلهم فى خانة من يعملون للافراد و ليس للمريخ الكيان للاسف و هذه مشكلتنا الكبرى .. فمتى ما وجد من يعمل فقط للكيان بغض النظر عن من يمسك بزمام الامور فى المجلس عندها نتفاءل و الان ايضا نتفاءل ان شاءالله.

تحياتى.
*

----------

